# Any idea where the cut score is?



## mot14 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey, does anyone have any idea of the cut score? When I look at civil scores they fail in the mid 50/80s, is this similar to th mechanical folks? I think it might be lower in the mid / upper 40s.... What do you all think? Anyone here fail a mechanical test in the 50s range?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2012)

The cut score is a hidden mystery that is well discussed throughout the eb.com website.


----------



## mot14 (Jun 12, 2012)

It seems like it more discussed with the civil folks than mechanical.... I understand it is a mystery.... I would like to see if folks had and 50/80s failures... Thanks!!! It would put things in a cloudy perspective......


----------



## Peele1 (Jun 13, 2012)

It is proprietary and confidential to NCEES. Just study your ass off. From what I've read, if you can get 80-90% on the sample exams then you should be ok.

If you try to micromanage the cut score, you will most likely not make the cut.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 13, 2012)

This conversation comes up over and over and over and over and over and over...

...my conclusion after reading these posts for years is that the cut score is irrelevant. No one knows it. It changes from exam to exam and even if you did know it exactly it wouldn't help you pass the test. Trying to answer just enough questions to hit the cut score is a recipe for disaster. On the exam if you are counting the number of question you think you got right to hit the "cut score" you are wasting your time. The best strategy is to answer as many questions correctly as you can.

And if you really must know, after reading these types of question for years and reading the results threads over that time I'd guess the cut score is in the mid 50's. But I still think "knowing" that is irrelevant, especially when the cut score can change on every exam.


----------



## ikesdsu (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree this the general concensus. It is probably around mid 50's. The number changes test to test probably because they throw out problems sometimes. I wouldn't worry about what the cutoff is, just do your best and get the most right possible.


----------



## a-hat (Jun 13, 2012)

LOL!

I thought a cut score was when your buddy got some primo Bolivian Marching Powder!

LOL!


----------



## Dark Helmet (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm surrounded by assholes!


----------



## pbrme (Jun 14, 2012)

The cut score is a myth.

_"Kids know dick. I watch 'em in my arcades. _

_They stand like lab rats hitting the feeder bar to get food pellets._

_As long as they pump in quarters, who gives a shit?"_

_"Like our new game called Zantar. __Zantar is a gelatinous cube_

_that eats warriors in a village. If you eat a chieftain,_

_you go up a level. Beauty is, you can't get to the next level,_

_kids keep coughing up quarters."_


----------

